# Gonal F - side effects



## V2R

Hi I started 200 iu of Gonal F on Friday. I inject in my stomach at 9pm every night. 
I don't know if I'm imagining this but I feel very tired & when I'm walking I always think I'm needing to pee like I have pressure on my bladder!! Anyone else experience this??


----------



## laurabeth

hi hun,

im starting Gonal F tomorrow morning (will be my first cycle with it!). 
Ill let you know if I have any similar side effects xx


----------



## V2R

Thanks Laurabeth. I have now finished my 1st ivf cycle which was a fail I only ended up having one egg which didnt make it passed Stage 1. My side effects only lasted first 3days the pressure & needing to pee. Good luck is this your first cycle of IVF? xx


----------



## laurabeth

im having an IUI done.
I had 3 previous IUI's done with 100mg cloimid and ovitrelle trigger. But none of them worked :(.
Hoping this cycle will be the one :)
Good luck to you xxx


----------



## TTC First

I did 1 cycle of Gonal at 150 and although I didn't have symptoms, I hyperstimulated and my IUI was cancelled.

It's crazy. V2R, you took more than I did and had 1 follicle. I ended up getting 20 mature follicles. Apparently next time I have to go to about 37.5.


----------



## V2R

Laurabeth, are you going to try IVF next if IUI doesn't work? Do you have to pay for IUI?

TTC First, when do you start your 2nd cycle? 

I am having to do ICSI with a long protocol but have to wait 6 months until I try again. Hospital dont understand why I have responded so well to my protocol but my eggs are not any use, not a very good chance with ICSI but worth a go


----------



## bettybee1

theirs no side effect from gonal-f apart from bloating as its making your eggs bigger :0 welll thats what my nurse said 

i expericed no side effects either x


----------



## TTC First

V2R said:


> Laurabeth, are you going to try IVF next if IUI doesn't work? Do you have to pay for IUI?
> 
> TTC First, when do you start your 2nd cycle?
> 
> I am having to do ICSI with a long protocol but have to wait 6 months until I try again. Hospital dont understand why I have responded so well to my protocol but my eggs are not any use, not a very good chance with ICSI but worth a go


I wish I knew exactly when I could try again. I didn't do the trigger because I am not doing the IUI so I have to wait till I O on my own. Usually I O around day 18 but I am on day 29 and no O. I also have to skip next cycle because apparently you cant do back to back cycles. 

Its so frustrating how we all respond differently to medication and when they can't figure out what's wrong. There must be something causing this "unexplained infertility"


----------



## laurabeth

no you don't have to pay for IUI, well not where I live anyway. 
Not really had side effects, just been very tired and shaky since I stared it, but not sure that's from the gonal-f, I thi its might jut be general xx


----------



## AuCa

Never had any side effects from Gonal (or Luveris) besides getting uncomfortable and a little tired after about a week of stimming (but that's just from the ovaries getting too big). The only one that I thought affected me was cetrotide/ganirelix (which prevents ovulation in an antagonist IVF cycle). It made me slightly nauseous.

I'm so sorry your cycle failed :hugs: Our first cycle also went less than optimal and we were told to consider canceling after a few days due to only very few follicles developing. We went ahead and I ended up with 6 eggs being retrieved today.

Good luck with your next cycle, I hope they find a protocol that works better for you!


----------

